# topping compound types



## tns1 (Jun 26, 2009)

In my bathroom remodel I have done all the thinset work and now I need to spackle, patch and skim coat prior to painting. I see only two types, both Westpac products, a set type topping compound "fast set lite 90" in powder form, or a premix topping compound which I assume is a non-set type. Whats the diff? Will the set type adhere better to my hardibacker and old plaster? I don't care about speed of cure, just adhesion, strength and ease of use.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I am not familiar with that brand--I only use USG mud---

Here is the USG products and what they are best at doing---see if you can figure out the equivelent in your brand---


Durrabond---bag mix---used for patching cracks--filling corner bead--can be used to embed paper tape-----Fast setting 20--45--90 minutes--very hard to sand.

All Purpose---Green lid----used for embedding the tape--contains glue--relatively fast to dry--
Hard to sand---

This would be a good choice for the first skim coat over your old paint and plaster--sticks well to painted plaster.


Light Weight All Purpose----Blue lid---Easy to sand slow to dry--this is the best topping for a skimcoat job --lots of sanding on a job like that--


Steps--

1--fill gaps --holes and corner bead with Durrabond (bag mix)
2--set tape and skim coat with All purpose(green lid--setting compound)
3--top coat or coats with Light Weight (blue lid)
4--sand--

I hope this helps--Mike--


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 18, 2010)

I can tell you this much, Westpac's hot mud is sooooo much nicer to work with than Sheetrock brand hot mud ,,, goes on like butter, i mean there is NO comparison, the stuff is awesome.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That brand doesn't seem to be available in this area---Sheetrock's Durrabond can be frustrating--
It gets lumpy rather quickly------


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

is mud a regional thing? out here our USG mud is beadex which behaves the same way. it pulls and gets lumpy a little easier than i would like.


----------



## tns1 (Jun 26, 2009)

I agree the Westpac Fast Set Lite 90 is like working with heavy whipped butter. You really only have 15min of work time before it starts thickening though. Its workable for maybe 25min. I decided it is good enough to use exclusively for my small plaster project.


----------

